# What is everyones favorite color for the 350Z?



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

I am wondering what the general consenus is. I have seen way more silver and blacks, but is that because people want them or because they cant get any other color at the time they bought one.

Opinions appreciated, thanks


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

Daytona Blue, of course! Also looks good in black and that Sunset Le Mans color is growing on me.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Daytona Blue
White


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

White, Japan's F1 color.


----------



## super22ll (Mar 6, 2003)

Mine is Daytona Blue. My Fav


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Daytona Blue, but I also like it in Red. I've only seen 1 red 350 and it was sweet b/c it was completely unexpected.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

DAYTONA BLUE AND THAT ORANGE/GOLD MIX(matches the interior like you wouldn't believe), VERY DIFFERENT


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

white. thats my fav color


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

Black. Looks good on all cars.


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

It's all about Pike's Peak White.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

i happen to enjoy red. i just think red screams sports car.. theres a guy a street over from me with a silver one that looks nice -his plates read "qikzlvr"- i also saw a black one with limo tint that looked real nice but my preference is red ;]


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

My Superblack....

Pic is from april 26th DNE meet.......










~~nisslow02~~


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

Le Mans Sunset, with the Orange (burnt orange?) interior. Looks better in person than the brochure.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Silver because it matches the door handles. I still can't get uses to the silver door handles on any other color.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

Hands down daytona blue. I also like the brickyard burgandy. Yummy!


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

anyone like the green one?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

that aztec red is sexy as all hell...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Has anyone seen the new liquid aluminum/silver color?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

yeah.. it has the brush metal look to it that makes me wanna kill my self for some reason


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

is that a good thing, or a bad thing?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*I like all colors of the 350Z!*

But my favorite color is Chrome Silver!

What a coincidence, my 350Z is Chrome Silver.

C1


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

Mmmm....liquid silver.....ooooohhhhh....


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

Super Black


----------



## Titan (Aug 11, 2003)

I'll have to vote red


----------



## Major (Jan 28, 2003)

RedLine Red is the by far the best color for a great sports car!


----------



## ZeroHourDrift (Aug 12, 2003)

Zwutumean said:


> *Daytona Blue, of course! Also looks good in black and that Sunset Le Mans color is growing on me. *


ditto


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

well since i have chrome silver that would be my pick but the daytona blue sure is pretty


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

silver z33 looks the best


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

that orange one....my nieghbors got the purple/maroon color with phat chrome 20"s....i hate big ass rims but this one looks tight


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ya, LeMans Sunset is the Best 350Z color just b/c that color represents the 350Z's esscense. That color represents the 350Z like Bayside Blue represents the R34 GTR.


----------



## Datsun 260Z (Sep 2, 2003)

I like the Sunset LeMans and the Daytona Blue. 

I'd love to see one in Datsun Paint Code 303 / Emerald Green Metallic, but I don't think that is going to happen, unless it's a custom job


----------

